# Flogas have upped gas discount to 11%



## rockofages (13 Jul 2010)

Flogas were the first alternative supplier to BGE, originally offering a 9% discount, having entered the market a long time before Airtricity.

Airtricity recently entered the market with a media flurry, and are offering a 10% discount over BGE prices.

Got a letter this morning from Flogas - they have upped their discount to 11%, making them the cheapest again.

More here:
http://www.*****************.com/bord-gais-or-flogas-who-is-the-cheapest-for-gas.html


----------



## theresa1 (19 Aug 2010)

If you pay by Direct Debit (11% Discount) does anyone know is 3.4999 cent the correct charge per Kwh used exclusive of V.a.t.?

It does not show any Discount seperately and I'm just wondering? I'd rather not have to phone them for an explanation. 3.4995 is on the website?


----------



## theresa1 (31 Aug 2010)

My first Bill was issued 16 Aug and on it at the bottom it stated Dir/Debit 30 Aug. I have checked my online Banking and nothing has been taken. Can it also take a day or two to hit your bank a/c?

I would rather not have to ring them if anyone can help please.


----------



## theresa1 (3 Sep 2010)

Direct Debit thankfully went through today.


----------



## Joe Q Public (3 Sep 2010)

They are always 2 days later than the date on the bill.


----------



## theresa1 (3 Sep 2010)

Joe Q Public said:


> They are always 2 days later than the date on the bill.


 

Thank's -3 day's in my case - apart from some problem's with setting up my a/c - I was very happy with the first bill and am now saving money on my gas. Sorry to ask again but is 3.4999c before v.a.t. correct?


----------



## theresa1 (22 Sep 2010)

Hopefully Flogas will respond to Airtricity's latest offer.


----------



## mercman (22 Sep 2010)

Well it does appear as if LPG users are subsidizing the price of mains gas as we have just been hit with a price hike.


----------



## theresa1 (6 Oct 2010)

http://www.independent.ie/national-...eat-on-rivals-by-slashing-prices-2364648.html

[broken link removed]



Am I correct in thinking anybody on 11% will now switch to 15% saving?


----------



## theresa1 (29 Oct 2010)

I'm still at 3.4999c per Kwh exclusive of v.a.t. so they have not applied the new 15% Discount to me.


----------



## suzie (29 Oct 2010)

I rang and asked if I was eligble to the 15%, they said I was, so switched. Though I only thought afterwards was it because I'm still < 12 months with them?

I'll keep an eye on the bills..

S.


----------



## theresa1 (29 Oct 2010)

Surely this should be automatic? This kind of thing really annoys me.


----------



## theresa1 (29 Mar 2011)

Eventually got on the 15% discount after a phone call and then later e-mail after they did not put me on the 15%.
Just got an overdue a/c letter despite being on direct debit and rang them up. It seems that they sent out the letter to everybody or maybe just direct debit customer's by 'mistake'. They didnt even ask for my a/c number when I rang up.


----------

